# shot a few new bows today.



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

well shot a helium, wrath, rampage xt and vectra. right now the rampage and strother are leading, probably leaning toward the strother. any more suggestions to try? just so many to choose from...those two felt the best for me so far
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Dude shoot the evo 7. It's the first bow I've shot that I would replace my Hoyt vulcan with.

Here fishy fishy..


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Might want to wait alittle bit longer, all new bows are just now coming out. Strother has a new Wrath called the SHO, might want to check that out and the new Primes.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm going to wait a couple weeks until my shop gets the new Hoyt Spyder demo in. My buddy has the Rampage XT and it is a great shooting bow. I just can't get the same one as him so I will wait


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## aarontriton (Apr 17, 2011)

I would wait also. I've shot the new Mathews creed and Hoyt spyder 30 both were very sweet . I m waiting to shoot the Hoyt spyder 34 turbo and also the Mcpherson Monster chill. Lot's of new choices


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Another vote for waiting. ATA's in about a month, everything should be out after that. 

I think I'll be getting the Wrath SHO this year. Missed the Strothers rep the other day, but the guys that got to shoot it said the draw cycle's a lot better then last year. Realtree AP black finish, under 31" ata, 335 ibo with a 7 3/8" brace!

Check out the Elite's too. Quality's top notch. Draw cycle's amazing and the 13's are coming stock with winner's choice strings/cables and a ceracote finish. The Realtree AP snow finish looks sweet...


posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## snowhunter (Mar 12, 2011)

Shoot any elite I have the answer and love it 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Got to shoot the Strothers Wrath SHO for myself today. Is as advertised!! I will have one after ATA. One thing I noticed is the size of this bow. It will take a little getting used to shooting a bow that small. A big bonus for me was the grip. I actually like the way it feels in my hand better than my Elite Answer


----------

